# Paid Spam: 52cm Cannondale Super Six Evo Red w/ Upgrades for Sale



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Please check out my ad as I am selling a really great bike with some nice upgrades. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask!

52cm Cannondale Super Six EVO Hi-Mod Red w/ Upgrades - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

Thanks for checking!

-Ron


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The bike is no on Ebay. Thanks for looking!

Cannondale Super Six EVO Red 52cm High Modulus Carbon Compact w Upgrades | eBay


----------

